# 4 foot final list



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

ok so ive decided i want the fewer yet more preditory fish, got 55gallons to spend and i also want some pretty yet low need corals, i need suggestions on them to be supported with 70 watts from 2 fluros.i have decided 1 eel that will be of a small breed, 2 blue tangs 2 yellow tangs 1 ****** trigger 1 clown trigger and a lion fish. will this be an ok setup?which arent to much reef safe? and which is gonna be the assasin of the tank?i figured the eel... which out of those fish preferably could i keep and with what...i dont plan on having any inverts maybe a couple of snails


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

The tangs need 100 gallons each, the lion fish will probably kill the coral. and I know the trigger fish will kill the coral.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

all your fish are to big for your tank, as well as to many. and exactly what lighting do you have?


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

I wouldnot say to big or too many. I have a lot in my 55 gallon. You just have to be on top of feeding them. A tank like that you will have to feed numerous times a day to keep them from picking on each other. I feed my fish a variety of food abotu 7 times a day. If you want your tank to be a little easier to keep then yes you need less fish. The lion will be fine in there though. MAyeb once he gets bigger you might need to change things, but for at least a year or two its ok. But i have no idea about the coral I do not do live rock or coral in my tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I will say it then. That is to many fish for a 55 gallon. One of the blue tangs will kill the other, One of the yellow tangs will kill the other. You can only keep one of the specfic family of tang in a tank. What I mean by that is cant keep 2 of the same body shaped tangs in a same tank. Out of the triggers when they get older one will kill the other. More then likely it will be the queen trigger that will kill the niger trigger. Then eventually when the queen trigger gets bigger he will kill off the other fish. Triggers can get very nasty towards each other and other species. Now feeding 7x a day, that is way to much. I have a 120gal with 12 fish and many many SPS corals and I feed my *only * once a day and sometimes I wont feed them all day, but I will not go more then a day feeding them. As for what AOA said he is right the prediator fish will end up eating the corals or killing them by picking on them.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

argh...but there so pretty...why r the nice ones always the trouble makers...i dont mind having like 3-4 fish n keep the focus on corals and stuff, i just need some really flashy ones which r worth while...its getting very boring having a couple of yellow and green chromos and a damsel and 2 clowns...could i have 1 blue tang 1 lion fish 1clown trigger n the eel? its a 55 long so there is heaps of terriroty for them to establish themselves on. i only have 2 vhos of 80 watts all together, any suggestions on the corals?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

no you still cant keep one of eack of those. they will get to big. you dont have very many options in a 55 gallon. you could try a type of dwarf angel. but then you limit the types of corals you can have.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Mrmofo said:


> argh...but there so pretty...why r the nice ones always the trouble makers...i dont mind having like 3-4 fish n keep the focus on corals and stuff, i just need some really flashy ones which r worth while...its getting very boring having a couple of yellow and green chromos and a damsel and 2 clowns...could i have 1 blue tang 1 lion fish 1clown trigger n the eel? its a 55 long so there is heaps of terriroty for them to establish themselves on. i only have 2 vhos of 80 watts all together, any suggestions on the corals?


The sump for my 75g tank is almost 55g.

55g is a tiny tank, especially with those fish in mind. End of story. Of your list I'd maybe think of keeping one dwarf lion and that's it in that tank. Other than that start thinking of gobies, jawfish, some of the damsels, blennies.


----------

